# First time PT 141 experience...



## John2211 (Sep 25, 2014)

Yesterday 9/24/2014 at 8:25 pm i took my first dose of PT-141. I used .5mg.... I felt slight flushing in the upper body. I had some tums with me in case of nausea but if what i felt was nausea..its was below mild for me even with the tums taken.

I actually went to strip club ...shooting pool and so forth but didn't notice anything really.

Long story short. As i wake up this morning (9/25/2014 at 9 something AM) i had a good erection just thinking about sex. As i stimulated myself after i got out of bed there was good 5 to 10 minutes of a hard erection without loosing it. One thing i noticed that was odd is there were two thick veins at 6 o'clock and at 3 o'clock under near the mushroom tip of penis. There were located on the shaft up kinda tucked under the head a little. (not for sure if that was the cause of a raging skin ripping boner while asleep or not). I had no clue when the pt 141 would have accurately kicked in.... in between the time i shot up and the next morning... 

I know PT 141 works through the Central Nervous system and not the dilating of arteries and blood flow but..... i saw what i saw.

Does Pt 141 work?? I felt something different the next morning (Something is going on).. Cant describe it. Not a raging Libido but an noticeable stronger erection. 

I look forward to seeing what 1mg will do next time....

My goal is if i can establish PT 141 concretely works for me i want to ad cialis on the night of party time so there will be no question of performance. 

I have some questions:

1. Will pt 141 @1mg with 20mg cialis cause priapism??
2. When you used PT 141 ...how long did it take to kick in??
3. Anybody combining Pt 141 with C or V or L??

Forum thoughts and suggestions are welcome.....


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 26, 2014)

I tried it a few ways and it always gave me too much nausea even low dose.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Sep 26, 2014)

I combine tadalafil with melanotan2, which is the same as PT141 in terms of the sexual component. The erection is straight up to the moon, hard as steel. To eliminate nauseas take it after a meal. It kicks in after an hour or two for me but I have a massive erection all night long and get random erections the next day. There is definitely increased genital sensitivity and more powerful orgasms. It adds a half inch to my wang from increased blood flow. 500mcg to 1mg is my dose.


----------



## John2211 (Oct 1, 2014)

I've got an update here and a interesting one....

        Yesterday (Sept 29th) i shot 1mg of PT-141 at 10 am... I thought this was a mistake but i still needed field testing done so i dealt with it. Around 2 o"clock ..Nothing!! I thought this stuff was a waist and had negative views about the product.... So i went on with my day.

        But around 11:30 pm Yesterday.. I stimulated my self with my fingertips (No Masturbation) and ((There it was!!)) It felt like my brain responding to the small stimulated reacted with a good erection.

        Then the next morning.... Had a strong erection...walking around still hard. Nice to see!!

        So here are my findings and thoughts on it:

        1. Why in the the world i would get the effects of a ((or mind stimulating)) erection 12 hours later?? God only knows that answer!! Some people it works after 4 hours after injection.. For me it was 12 hours later so i know my timing.

        2. I could be wrong but here is another Hypothesis why Pt-141 is helping me out. I am on TRT 100mg test cyp every 7 days. And for all of you that are on TRT you all ready know your LH (luteinizing hormone) and FSH (Follicle stimulating hormone) are damn near zero..... I believe PT-141 acts in that route or pathway in the body. Pt-141 is helping the brain send the signal Neurologically... Because LH and FSH are neurotransmitting hormones..... Pt-141 is helping the Hypothalamus send the chain reaction for erection but taking a longer process for effect to take place. Just my thought process.

        3. There seems to be a window time frame when it works for the individual. (If it even works at all for some). There is something going on for me when near bed to and during sleep that the receptors in my body will except PT-141 to make erections work. Something about the time frame nearing bed time or during sleep that the window of absorption and receptors receiving PT-141 is the magically period. As far a the day time goes.. I've never been in the mood for sex...come to thing about... never.... Night time is when i like so no sense in trying to change it.

        That's all i got for now... when i get a chance to use 1mg of PT-141 with 20mg cialis on date night....i will report back with result. Should be a good one!!


----------

